

Prediction.io Classification Template Engine Step-By-step Guide - kafechew
http://kafechew.com/2015/05/22/prediction-io-classification-template-engine-step-by-step-guide/

======
kafechew
PredictionIO is an open source Machine Learning Server for developers and data
scientists to build and deploy predictive engines. This is a step-by-step
guide for newbie those are interested to try Prediction.io but feeling the
official documentation is too confusing.

